# Family History



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm single and 30 years old, considering the egg-sharing and IVF route. I have A LOT of questions and thoughts, but my main worry at the minute is...

I've just received my health questionnaire in the post and it specifies that you won't be accepted if you have any family history of genetic disease. My paternal great-grandparents son had a genetic condition - which I will of course be honest about on the form - but does this really mean I'm completely ruled out?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, i dont think it does... it depends on what genetic condition it is and given that its your grandparents, you may be ok.

X


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Hope   I can already see this is going to be a roller-coaster and I'm only at the very beginning!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that really is stretching it to be honest haha. From memory, my form asked for immediate family, listed as parents and siblings only. I think outside of a direct lineage there are too many factors to take into consideration. 

Hopefully you'll be fine  nice to see someone else my age taking the single mum route! Good luck


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello  

I'm not sure if this helps but I have just been completing forms this weekend for egg share and for genetic conditions it only asked for myself, parents, siblings and grandparents. You could always add it to be honest about it but hopefully it won't go against you. 

x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

pollita said:


> I think that really is stretching it to be honest haha. From memory, my form asked for immediate family, listed as parents and siblings only. I think outside of a direct lineage there are too many factors to take into consideration.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be fine  nice to see someone else my age taking the single mum route! Good luck


All the best to you too! It's really nice to see people of a similar age - it can seem like a bit of a lonely journey, thank goodness for the internet!!!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

MrsRL said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps but I have just been completing forms this weekend for egg share and for genetic conditions it only asked for myself, parents, siblings and grandparents. You could always add it to be honest about it but hopefully it won't go against you.
> 
> x


Thank you MrsRL, that is really reassuring - I suspect I am being a bit OTT, and surely they would at least screen me to rule out whether I'm a carrier or not. I hope your egg share is successful  x


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

32Flavours said:


> Thank you MrsRL, that is really reassuring - I suspect I am being a bit OTT, and surely they would at least screen me to rule out whether I'm a carrier or not. I hope your egg share is successful  x


Don't worry, I am too! It's exciting signing up but also worrying as to whether we'll be accepted as there's a few hurdles to cross first  I'm sure they would look into it further and check you're not a carrier as you say rather than just saying no. Wishing you all the best too, good luck!! There is also a thread for egg sharer buddies that you might like to join. I have recently joined and the ladies are lovely, very welcoming  xx


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

MrsRL said:


> 32Flavours said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you MrsRL, that is really reassuring - I suspect I am being a bit OTT, and surely they would at least screen me to rule out whether I'm a carrier or not. I hope your egg share is successful  x
> ...


Ahh thank you, I will definitely pop in and say hello there! I could certainly do with some egg sharer buddies! Let's hope 2016 is a great year for us all x


----------



## Puggle (Mar 3, 2016)

I would try anyway. They are not so so so strict, remember no one in the world has a total bill of health for their entire family. There were a few bits and bobs in my family (asthma, cancer...)  and they still accepted me. Worth trying, I thought I wasn't going to be accepted but in the end I was. Another word, it is worth arguing with them. I was initially rejected on the basis of a diagnosis I have which is not thought to be genetic, however the assessing doctor has no idea what the condition was so rejected me (being cautious I suppose). I got a letter from a specialist confirming its not an inherited condition and then they accepted me. Best of luck.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Puggle . Unfortunately I heard back from my second clinic today and was rejected again - because there is heart disease and COPD in my family, neither of which I understand to be particularly genetic as you say but there we go!! To be honest, though I am sad about it, I have sort of come to accept it after the first rejection. Really happy you were able to fight your corner and egg-share though, you must be thrilled! Wishing you all the best with your journey xx


----------



## Puggle (Mar 3, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Flavours. If it helps, egg sharing is a mixed blessing. I've done it twice now, it got 2 people pregnant, but neither of them are me  

We learned some things from it, and it gave us more treatment than we could otherwise afford, but at the end of the day, we didn't get a baby out of it. Console yourself with this: the doctor leading the egg share scheme (a right dragon of a woman) tried to talk us out of donating because it would give us a much lower chance of success than keeping all the eggs for ourself.

Hope that helps you feel better about it. xx


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Hi Puggle 

Did you have any success since ? Im
Considering egg sharing ( a clinic has suggest it to me as recipient although we had asked for exclusive donor ) I'm wondering if it's fair to take someone's eggs to possibly have success and the donor not ... I just question how fair that is ? It must be heart breaking and I'm wondering how you would feel in 18 or 20 years time if the child contacted you ? This is probably too personal and if it is I'm terribly sorry and ignore me . I really hope you got your miracle xxxx best wishes


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Mrs Munchkin, 

I see you havent had a reply yet so I wanted to give you my opinion as a potential donor. 

If it didn't work for me but it did for my recipient, I would be happy. I would be happy knowing that I have no issues with egg quality. Obviously, I would feel devastated for myself but it would give me hope that I could keep going as I would be a proven donor if it worked for the recipient!

Also happy for a potential child to contact me in the future. It all fascinates me. I wouldn't donate if I couldn't face being contacted in years to come. 

Hope this helps x


----------

